# Grrrr



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Hiccup runs on his wheel all night... which is good. I am glad he is getting his exercise. I only wish his wheel wasn't so SQUEAKY! I can't sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep!

I'm going to have to find a way to un-squeak his wheel :shock:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

What is he running on? Comfort Wheel? If so, you could probably use a little crisco to grease that center shaft, or if you got a lot of places to shop, there is food grade 'grease' used on machinery in food processing places (or in my case, an ice factory).


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Yep. I swear the thing Doesn't squeak AT ALL when I am awake and he is running... but once I decide it's time to close my eyes "SQUEAK squeak squeak SQUEAK!"


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Carolina Storm Wheels are very quiet. Harvey came with a comfort wheel and had it for a week... i am a light sleeper and i barely got any sleep at all.


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I have one CSW for Moose, it was a gift and I fully intend on getting another (once some more money comes my way.. have to pay off my visa bill before I can use it to order online again.)
It will be a glorious day when that squeaky wheel is goneeeeeeeeee.

I can be a deep sleeper... and luckily Hiccup just decided to take a nap so I am going to try and pass out before he starts up again :lol:


----------



## firephoenixla (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree, I guess I've had to come to term with the fact that sleeping in the same room as a hedgehog won't ever be 100% quiet at night.. I have a CSW and I love the ease of cleaning, but I do find it makes a thump thump thump sound as she runs.. back when I first got it it was much noisier.. and then I realized that was because it was just tall enough to bump up against the lid of her wire cage.. so now I open the lid slightly and stuff a piece of folded fleece to keep it cracked open so it won't bump.. then I found that she would drag her litter box around the cage and part of it would rub against the wheel every night and make this scraping/tapping noise that was also annoying, so I now I zip-tie the litter pan to the PVC pipe base of the wheel every night so she can't move it around..I use paper towels in the litter pan under the wheel so when it rubs against the pan as she runs it won't make a noise.. basically everything I can possibly do to make her wheel time as quiet as possible.. but she still finds ways to make sure she can be noisey at night, and that's just part of sharing your room with a hedgie I guess


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm a heavy sleeper, you could probably set off fireworks next to me, but man I did a full soak and wash on Loki's old Comfort Wheel, it was like someone dragging their nails across a chalk board that night, and I didn't want to be mean and pull the wheel out on him. So the next day I greased that center shaft, made a difference but still made a good amount of noise, namely it thumping against the side of the cage.

But yeah look at that center shaft, you'll see the two pieces that hold it together, you'll probably need something but you squeeze them together and pull the wheel off the shaft & base. I used crisco and greased the shaft (giggity) and then put a glob of it on the back where the shaft goes through, solved it for at least the month he had it. Wasn't sure because I remembered you got that Silent Spinner for your birthday and then learned it wasn't the safest, then one of the kind people around here got you a CSW. But I figured it was the wheel Hiccup came with.


----------

